# advice please? Turbo has a sore toe!



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

This morning I was cleaning out my little guys cage and checked on him as I always do in the mornings and his toe was bleeding, well it had been bleeding it wasn't bleeding when I saw it, I tried to get a closer look but naturally its probably giving him a bit of pain so he wasn't too happy with me having a look, there is a lot of dried blood all over his toe its his big toe, the first one on the foot. This is the first injury he's had so I'm extremely panicky about it. I just wanted some advice, do I bathe him? I don't know how hes done it I assume its to do with his toenail but as I said I couldn't take too much of a look so I'm going to look later as its the morning here. I've removed his wheel from the cage, I assume I do this till he's better? Is there anything I can use to clean it to stop infection or anything? I hate to think he's in pain! Although saying that his personality was the same when I got him out, as loving as ever.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would give him a foot bath(with just plain water), so that the blood washes off and you can actually SEE what damage has been done. See whether it's because he ripped a nail, or actually has a cut on his toe. 

You should also try taking out the wheel for at least tonight, so give the wound some to close, and to try to keep it clean. And IF he tolerates it, then yes, keep the wheel out for a few days. However, if he starts picking up habits like climbing and rubbing his nose along the side of the cage out of boredom, then you will just have to be more vigilant about giving him a foot bath every morning to clean his foot.

Some...(key word... some) hedgies will tolerate regular strength polysporin/neosporin dabbed on their wounds. So you can give that a try once the wound has been cleaned. Just make sure it's regular strength.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you Immortalia that was very helpful.

I checked on his foot last night and it looked the same, this morning though it looks alot better  It does look like he caught his toe nail although its hard to see how and i'm not completely certain on this, their feet are so small but his toe is not bleeding, he does not limp when walking and when i was touching his foot today he wasn't pulling it away like yesterday so touch wood it's healing. I think i might leave his wheel out tonight as i want to make sure he is fully ok, & not going to damage his toe more tonight, instead he just trashes his cage.

I've never heard of this ''polysporin/neosporin'' can you get this in the UK?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Neosporin is the brand name of a triple antibiotic ointment. Look for one that is normal strength and more importantly doesn't contain any pain relievers. Neoporin's ingredients are: Bacitracin Zinc, Neomycin Sulfate, and Polymyxin B Sulfate.

Foot wounds happen sometimes. They often heal very quickly though. Cleaning of the site of the injury, keeping the wheel out for a few days (length depending on the wound) and applying a very tiny dab (I use a cotton swab to apply) of triple antibiotic ointment and often you will find the hedgehog has healed up quickly. Just watch the site for redness and swelling. If these occur you may need to get an oral antibiotic.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Turbo! Poor baby. You must get well before Santa comes and fills your stocking with treats!!! Get well little one.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you Shetland, he certainly does have alot of treats waiting for him from Santa  

And thank you Kalandra, i've never heard of it but I will have a look, and will keep his wheel out for tonight as well, hopefully he can have it back tomorrow.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I took a look at a few chemist websites, and cannot find a triple antibiotic ointment. You may have to talk to your chemist to see if he knows what we are trying to tell you to use! And if you find out what it is called, let us know! That way we can help translate to others from the "other side of the pond" in the future much easier .


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes I have to admit I do get baffled by the american versions of things I.e food etc on here that is talked about but I've managed to work my way around it and figure certain things out. Thanks for looking though and I will definately post if I find the equivalent in the uk!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a suggestion! I will have wee Turbo come and live with me for a while and I can provide him with all the Polysporin he needs! I think it will only take about 6, or 8, or 10 or 12 months. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

shetland said:


> I have a suggestion! I will have wee Turbo come and live with me for a while and I can provide him with all the Polysporin he needs! I think it will only take about 6, or 8, or 10 or 12 months. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good try Shetland


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

So is Turbo's passport ready? Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Pipkin said:


> I've never heard of this ''polysporin/neosporin'' can you get this in the UK?


When I was living in the UK I looked high & low but couldn't find any polysporin there. A UK pharmacist explained to me it's not carried in the UK as it's an over the counter medicated ointment, which is not permitted there. I ended up finding a cream based ointment but it was not medicated. I cannot remember what it was called but I used it for me, not for a hedgie & wouldn't recommend trying it on a hedgehog just in case.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

:lol:  @ Shetland

Silvercat so is there nothing I can use for him incase this happens again?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If it comes down to it, you can use vaseline.
While it would not be as good as poly/neosporin, but it can at least keep it moisturized(so less itching when it scabs) and to give it a bit of a "shield" against bacteria going in.

Have you tried looking for something similar at the pet stores there?


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't immortalia but that was my plan for the weekend. We always have vaseline here so I will use that if I'm unable to find an alternative. His toe has most definately healed now though and his wheel was back in last night and he was running on as per usual, and his little toe was ok this morning so I'm very happy its healed quickly and well but I definately want to find something in case this happens again as I was extremely concerned. Animals in pain is my worst nightmare and I'm probably more upset for the poor animal than the animal is for itself


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I googled buying Neosporin in the UK and came across the site:
http://uk.shopping.com/-where+to+buy+neosporin
or this
http://www.magicpharma.com/advanced_sea ... =Neosporin

I wonder if it's possible also to order though eBay or another site online (I've seen a few people that were able to do so). The ointment is such a common thing here I guess we take it for granted! 

Is it illegal in the UK as I don't want to suggest anything to get anyone in trouble??


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh wow mel thank you. No I don't think its illegal just not available as readily or as well known here. I mean that first site is in english pounds so it won't be illegal. That's extremely helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

No problem!  I used to work for a woman years ago where my job was basically doing eBay listings. We used to ship to the UK all the time (though sometimes in order to get cheap shipping, the customer would have to wait a bit longer for the product), but I'm pretty sure you may be able to find someone on eBay as well~ even though you may have to search for someone who ships to the UK. Honestly I'd even do it for you if you pay the expenses! 
Let me know how you make out.

~Melissa


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Aw thank you Melissa thats really nice of you. I will let you know how i get on


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Keep in mind when considering using Vaseline that if there is any infection it will help seal the infection in. Vaseline can be great to use to protect a sore from getting poop into it or keeping the scab moisturized and can help prevent a scab from drying out, getting itchy and pulling which will make them bug at it. If there is any chance at all that the injury is infected, don't use it. What I often do is put a tiny bit of polysporin on first and then a dab of Vaseline over top.


----------

